# High Grade Cherry Shrimps for Sale!



## MSRAquatics (Jan 8, 2022)

Fire Red Neocaridina Cherry Shrimps for sale!

Fire Red / Painted Fire Red - $5.00 each
Fire Red - $3.00 each 
Fire Red Sakura - $2.00 each
Cherry Shrimp - $1.50 each

Located in Ajax region.


----------



## Lobstrosity (Dec 13, 2021)

Hi,

I'm very interested in these. I am newer to the aquarium world, but I think my tank has finally cycled (~4 weeks, 12 danios). Do you have any advice as to how to introduce the shrimp? My tank is 90 gallons, not overly full of decorations yet. Live plants and deadwood inside.


----------



## MSRAquatics (Jan 8, 2022)

Lobstrosity said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm very interested in these. I am newer to the aquarium world, but I think my tank has finally cycled (~4 weeks, 12 danios). Do you have any advice as to how to introduce the shrimp? My tank is 90 gallons, not overly full of decorations yet. Live plants and deadwood inside.


Absolutely, you want to make sure your entire tank is cycled and the pH is about 7.2-7.8 that’s typically the best pH levels I found. General hardness and stuff should be anywhere from 2-15. These guys thrive really well in planted aquariums. You also want to make sure that if you have CO2 injection, that you have a drop checker. Too much CO2 can be detrimental to these guys. Cherry shrimps are part of the neocaridina family and they’re one of the only if not the only shrimp that can live in tap water. 

Mind you, they die pretty easily so you need to make sure everything is top notch, or else you’ll have a bunch of dead shrimp everywhere. I personally lose 1-2 in a group of 40-50, but that’s normal. If you’re losing 10+ at a time, there is definitely something wrong.

As for care, they’ll eat any food that doesn’t get eaten up by fish, and of course, algae. They’ll keep your substrate fairly clean but won’t reduce your work 100%. Frequent water changes are mandatory, I usually do 20-25% weekly. They love boiled zucchini. Cut them up into small slices and boil them until the inside becomes almost transparent and throw them right in and they’ll devour it.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Lobstrosity (Dec 13, 2021)

MSRAquatics said:


> Absolutely, you want to make sure your entire tank is cycled and the pH is about 7.2-7.8 that’s typically the best pH levels I found. General hardness and stuff should be anywhere from 2-15. These guys thrive really well in planted aquariums. You also want to make sure that if you have CO2 injection, that you have a drop checker. Too much CO2 can be detrimental to these guys. Cherry shrimps are part of the neocaridina family and they’re one of the only if not the only shrimp that can live in tap water.
> 
> Mind you, they die pretty easily so you need to make sure everything is top notch, or else you’ll have a bunch of dead shrimp everywhere. I personally lose 1-2 in a group of 40-50, but that’s normal. If you’re losing 10+ at a time, there is definitely something wrong.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate the detailed response. I've been doing ~ 25% water changes weekly. I checked my parameters yesterday (2 days after a ~30% change), and I had 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, >1 nitrates, so I'm confident my tank is cycled. pH seems to be a little high, probably around 7.7. My local water treatment plant states that my hardness is 8.1 GH, and I don't have CO, so I should be good. I have 12 danios and 2 swordtails at the moment in a 90 gallon so there's plenty of space. 

Let me find a time that I can run down to Ajax, it could be a couple weeks. After some research, I also think I might need more live plants to offer more hiding places.


----------

